# Shakira- mal in durchsichtig-1x



## maierchen (9 Sep. 2008)

Ist noch ein Concert aus den Anfängenvon ihr!



​


----------



## TH-one (9 Sep. 2008)

danke :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2010)

klasse


----------

